# FS / FT Royal & Common Pleco



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

i am sale my royal Pleco, about 7 inch but he drop 1 eye!long time ago, now cant see the hole now! $28 bucks!

see the pic,drop one eye,long time ago but no hole , cant see !


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry, but I'm seeing the same pics of the 2 commons. Do you have pics of the Royal with the one eye?


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Even with only 1 eye $20 is a great deal. They are usually a lot more. This one looks good too, no sunken stomach or nothing.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

because i have many pleco now, need the big one go!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That's a nice looking Royal.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

bump!!.......Reduce !!
*$12 ea* common pleco!
*$25 *Royal pleco ( drop 1 eye ) , but cant see, still nice!


----------



## Eden (Apr 24, 2010)

I love the royal!!! Too bad you live in Richmond!!!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

bump, still available!!
1 common 12" $ 10 ea,, Royal Pleco 7" ( drop 1 eye ) $25


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

pisces said:


> bump!!.......
> *$12 ea* common pleco!
> *$25 *Royal pleco ( drop 1 eye ) , but cant see, still nice!


Just for the record on this one...
the royal has one eye, but can see and is not blind correct?


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

yes, he lose the eye because 2 years fighting with flowerhorn, that why lose 1 eye, he still can see, eat,, even the lose eye that area, cant see the hole, he swiming well, i will ry take pic let people can see well! thks


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Never mess with the flowerhorn


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

i have another comman pleco 12" , he with my fH 9" ok, dont fight!
deplaning fh ...


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump!!!! happy holiday!


----------

